
Darwin right: variations in useless organs unchecked by natural selection - tokenadult
http://whyevolutionistrue.wordpress.com/2012/08/05/darwin-right-again-the-inner-ears-of-sloths-are-highly-variable/
======
cma
One of my favorite things Darwin was right about (in a pre-genetic way): the
master control gene.

[http://www.pbs.org/wgbh/evolution/library/04/4/text_pop/l_04...](http://www.pbs.org/wgbh/evolution/library/04/4/text_pop/l_044_01.html)

~~~
loceng
It's all fascinating. I'm sure I will enjoy reading Darwin much more when I am
older and have observed more of the world and evolved my own ideas relating to
it.

------
jaylevitt
"We often see rudiments of various parts in monsters."

I must ask: What animal was it that, in those days, was referred to by eminent
scientists as "monsters"?

~~~
bitwize
Not any specific animal, but any animal (or person) that had gross deformities
or severe birth defects might have been called a "monster" before about the
middle of the twentieth century.

